# 2 server problem



## Fifer (Nov 3, 2003)

I am trying to help my son research a problem his office is having. They run Windows SBS 2003, and due to some problems they had, have recently added a second server (same domain). What they want to do is run Simply Accounting from one server and their other software from from the other server.
The problem is that Windows SBS 2003 does not allow two servers on one domain - one server shuts down every two hours and has to be rebooted. Is there any workaround for this problem, or is the only solution to run all the software from one server?
I know very little about servers and networks, so I am asking the experts! Can anyone explain in relatively simple terms what can be done to solve this problem?
Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Windows 2003 SBS does allow two servers, it just doesn't allow two SBS servers or it will shut down every two hours. They need to get server standard, and all the FSMO roles must remain on the SBS machine.


----------



## Fifer (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Remember that I know very little about networking/servers. When you say "server standard", is this another server version of Windows? Also please explain your last statement- "all the FSMO roles must remain on the SBS machine". I'm sure that this is obvious to most people reading, but not to me!
I appreciate that you took time to reply - just give it to me in simpler terms, if that is possible.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

There are different flavors of Windows Server. Server standard, Server SBS, Server Web edition, etc. SBS is unique in that (amongst other things) all the FSMO (felxible single master operations) roles MUST soley be on the SBS machine if there is more that one server. Otherwise you can assign the roles to different servers across the network. Since SBS MUST have those roles, and only 1 server can be hosting any given role at a time, you therefore cannot have two SBS machines.

Here is more on the roles.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324801
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/884453


----------

